# bleeding underneath gestational sac, hemorrhage ?



## Inkzombie

I went to the hospital 2 days ago on saturday for cramps that were a bit painful.
They did an ultrasound & took blood and I was told that:
Baby is Measuring 6weeks 5days all around, the heart rate is 144bpm, my hcg level is at 57000.. but...
There is Bleeding under the gestational sac, which in term is considered a hemorrhage and an early sign of miscarriage.
the doctor at the er gave me no hope and told me i was just going to miscarry.He also said i had a uti, which is weird because i just got off macrobid on friday for a uti... 

Im so confused and worried. I have had one loss before (no heartbeat, stopped developing at 5wks6 days, passed everything naturally at what was considered 10 weeks)

I haven't had any spotting. nausea is pretty frequent and it definitely feels like a chore to even eat, bbs are sore, headaches,lower backache,bloating , constipation.. the only thing that scare me is my cramps.:?

Does anyone have advice? has gone through the same thing or know someone who has? 
Thank you so much!
:shy:

If im in the wrong thread area, please let me know so i can go seek help somewhere else.


----------



## Inkzombie

anyone?


----------



## Inkzombie

:shrug:


----------



## Rach27

I've no direct experience apart from a blighted ovum in July. Your HCG looks excellent though. I guess it depends on the source of the bleed? Did they suggest another u/s and/or blood test soon?
Sorry you're going through this :(


----------



## HayleyH

So far this pregnancy I have 2 separate haemorrhages. both were quite small (2 cm) and both of them were reabsorbed so i had no bleeding at all. My first was picked up on 4 week scan (in fact that was all the could see!) and the second was on a 10 week scan. they normally take a couple of weeks to go.

Fx'd for you and stay positive :)


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I had bleeding around the sack in my last pregnancy, I had one small bleed and then that was it. I unfortunately had a mmc but the blood was totally unrelated. It is usually just bruising from implantation in the early stages xxx


----------



## Inkzombie

Rach27 said:


> I've no direct experience apart from a blighted ovum in July. Your HCG looks excellent though. I guess it depends on the source of the bleed? Did they suggest another u/s and/or blood test soon?
> Sorry you're going through this :(

 I have my prenatal appointment coming up on the 29th.. not sure if ill get any more blood work done or an u/s


----------



## Inkzombie

Lara+sam+bump said:


> I had bleeding around the sack in my last pregnancy, I had one small bleed and then that was it. I unfortunately had a mmc but the blood was totally unrelated. It is usually just bruising from implantation in the early stages xxx

Sorry to hear about your mmc! My last Pregnancy ended in a mmc and im so scared its going to happen again. hopefully this is nothing to worry about.


----------



## artsiekat

Hey, hun, I was diagnosed with a small subchorionic hemorrhage at 6 weeks, I went in for an U/S do to brown spotting.

Over the next week, I had 3 very large bright red bleeds that ended with passing a large clot each time. The clots were about the size of my palm. I had another U/S at 7 weeks and baby was fine, but my hemorrhage had grown very large, to about 7 cm.

I've been spotting, heavily spotting and bleeding lightly since then, all brown. We found the heartbeat with a doppler at 9 weeks and it's still there. I'm still spotting, but baby still seems to be fine. I won't know more about the hemorrhage until my 12 week scan in the beg. of January.

But just because you have a hemorrhage doesn't mean you'll lose the baby. From my reading, I've seen way more success stories with hemorrhages than miscarriages. I know it's very hard, but try not to stress too much, hun. Best of luck.


----------



## Kezzy87

Hi there I'm so glad I found this post ... I got told yesterday that I have a large hemorage around my baby's sac ... There has been a huge panic cus I'm also on blood thinners aswell so :s I had a huge bleed on sat and spent the night in hospital but they could only do the scan yest ... I'm 11 wks and 2 days ... I've lost 3 babies so far my last was at 20 wks ... I hope u have recovered ok now Hun ... I know it was a few months ago ... Please help :,( x


----------

